# SCX 1/43rd Front Tires Don't Touch



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I got a chance to run my first SCX 1/43rd car yesterday on a Carerra 1/32rd track. I immediatly noticed that the front tires did not touch the track. In looking at the underside of the SCX car, I see the guide flag/braid assembly is on some type of spring and the spring needs to compress enough to bring the front tires down to the track. That isn't happening. If I push down on the front end, the tires do touch, so it's not a slot depth issue.

Anyone encounter this before?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

I remember this very problem being addressed on Home Racing World, give them a search.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I couldn't find the answer on Home Racing World, but did see the problem mentioned. I did find an answer on SCI however:

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?p=554055#post554055

What a horrible design if EVERY SCX car needs to be modified just to get the front tires to touch the track. What were they thinking????

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

That is the post I was thinking of. Sorry for pointing you in the wrong direction.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

in 1/24 scale the front tires do NOT touch the track. I don't know how other scales are engineered. might be worth asking the manufacturer about though.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Joe,

Most SCX 143 cars have the same problem out of the box. Here are some tweeks that help:

Just behind the front axle, gently bend the copper strips upward slightly to lessen the tension. I use a small tweezers. You can also add a little weight in the front of the chassis pan just ahead of the guide flag. Flatten the power braids against the guide flag with your thumbs. Every little tweek helps.

Kihm


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Sir Slotsalot said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Most SCX 143 cars have the same problem out of the box. Here are some tweeks that help:
> 
> ...


When you say "copper strips", are you refering to the pickup braids? They are already basically flat against the chassis.

It seems the guide flag assembly is "spring loaded". I have not yet taken the car apart, but from a picture I saw, it looks like once I remove the guide flag I will see copper contact underneath which can be bent to reduce the "spring" tension.

Is that what you meant?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey joe just do what i did and replace it all with wires soldered directly to the braids.the contact thingies are a pain.


----------



## markzdemetrez (Sep 20, 2011)

This is hard to analyze. I think better post some pictures for us to to analyze the problem.



____________________
Diesel Remapping


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Joe,

Sorry I was not more specific. The body needs to be removed in order to make the tweeks I suggested. As a more permanent solution, I also like Slotnewbie69's idea to replace copper strips with wire, right from the motor to the braids and solder everything. Yes, the contact "thingies" are a temperamental pain at best. I don't know what SCX was thinking when they designed it.

Kihm


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Sir Slotsalot said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Sorry I was not more specific. The body needs to be removed in order to make the tweeks I suggested. As a more permanent solution, I also like Slotnewbie69's idea to replace copper strips with wire, right from the motor to the braids and solder everything. Yes, the contact "thingies" are a temperamental pain at best. I don't know what SCX was thinking when they designed it.
> 
> Kihm


Hi Guys,
Thanks for the input. Once I get the body removed, I'm sure I'll see the problem. But I agree, what were they thinking with what seems to be a very poor design? Didn't anyone (designers, engeineers, QA) notice the front wheels don't touch unless you modify the car right out of the box? Seems like a no brainer to me.

I guess Carerra is way ahead of these guys in 1/43rd design.

Joe


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Joe,

One can only guess. Perhaps SCX was thinking when one needs to replace the p/u braids, there would be no de-solder, re-solder involved. Yes, that makes the task easier but creates a major "weak spot" in electrical conductivity and performance. Again, I'm only guessing. I do like SCX cars because they do incorporate a guide flag. However, the swivel contact setup in my opinion is a bad idea on top of a good one. Replacing with wire and solder does the trick. After all, making improvements to "box stock" cars is the fun part of the hobby, yes?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Sir Slotsalot said:


> Joe,
> After all, making improvements to "box stock" cars is the fun part of the hobby, yes?


 Agreed! I may have more fun fixing cars than I do actually running them.

However, the fixes should always be because something broke, got old or you want to change/improve something, not because you have to fix a design flaw right out of the box.

Since I am more collector than anything else, I only have a couple SCX cars I will ever run, so at least I don't have to fix the other 30 or 40 cars destined for the display case.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## 62chevy (Oct 20, 2011)

a lot of slot racers go for the tripod effect. just the guide and rear tires touching. front tires just float. i like all four tires to touch on my cars.do more work than racing.


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Joe,

Here is my tut on lowering the front wheels on the SCX Cuda's!! It works pretty much the same for all SCX cars!!! Yep bad design but I think they may be workin' on it!!

Go down to the middle of the page to find it!! Hope it helps!! Glad to see more 1/43er's!!

Tom

http://homeracingworld.yuku.com/topic/18612/BUILDING-TIPS


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Tom,

Thanks. I looked that up yesterday. Hopefully I will get to modifying the car soon.

Joe


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sweet looking 'cuda you have there.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Got a chance to try the modified SCX car on a track yesterday. I bent down the metal strips under the braids until they are lying flat against the bottom of the chassis - they now provide no "spring" action.

The front tires now touch sometimes, but not all the time. If there were more weight in the front of the car, they would touch more. The braids are also as flat as I can make them.

So I guess this is the best it gets unless the weight of the car is increased.

Thanks...Joe


----------

